
Announcing Heroku Enterprise for Java - Empro
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2012/9/19/announcing_heroku_enterprise_for_java/
======
carson
Sadly I think the OpenJDK will scare off most "Enterprise" developers. I see
this as a good option for testing/development but I have never seen an
Enterprise use OpenJDK in production. Most are using Oracle's JDK or some
other special purpose JDK. And if you can't make it look exactly like
production most shops are not going to touch it.

~~~
Tomdarkness
Any reason why? OpenJDK is the reference implementation of Java 7, so if you
are targeting Java 7 why not use it?

~~~
carson
There are probably any number of reasons, valid or not. The easiest to cite is
"Who do I call if we have a problem with OpenJDK?"

Outside of OpenJDK there are other issues that make this a hard push for
Enterprise customers. I haven't seen a large installation that uses memcached.
Most go with something that is tailored for Java like Terracotta's bigmemory.
Again it is "Who do we call if it breaks?"

Heroku is in an interesting place here I think. They are certainly on the
right trail but this is VMWare's back yard now. Being a polyglot platform is
probably a disadvantage for Heroku in this arena. If you look at VMWare they
have a complete system tailored to work with Java. The hardest hurdle I see is
that VMWare's solution can go from developer size deployments to production
all on the hardware owned by the Enterprise. Heroku can't do that and I assume
will never do that. Not "owning" the entire system will be an uphill battle
for a lot of Enterprise customers.

------
mbell
All it appears to be is WAR deployment and memcached session support. If your
deploying a WAR switching to embedded tomcat is trivial as is tying
memcached/redis to tomcat's session manager. I also don't see how they support
adding libraries to tomcat if they control the container, maybe a maven
plugin?

If they were going after the 'enterprise' market I would have expected EAR
deploys to JBoss or Glassfish.

------
sidcool
They are also supporting Java 8, pretty nifty. Exciting news for the Java
community.

~~~
tomjen3
No. They are OpenJDK. The only use of OpenJDK is to see java programs crash in
unexpected ways.

~~~
vutekst
This matches my experience. Eclipse Indigo and Glassfish both love to crash
for me on OpenJDK (amd64 ubuntu). When I switch to Oracle's JDK binaries it
all works fine.

------
mark_l_watson
I looked, but couldn't find any information on max Java heap size, etc.

------
vineet
Glad to see the Heroku updates. It is definitely becoming one of my favorite
tools.

Next step, I hope they roll our websockets support.

------
m-i
Still can't find out how much will it cost me. Those pricing "tools" say
nothing concrete and measurable to me.

------
batista
So, like regular Heroku, but more expensive and enterprisey?

~~~
oinksoft
Consider it the "invisible hand" of Salesforce.com at work. They have a
single-minded focus on Java technology, and they will go after the easy money
at the Java shops (they know how to sell these things).

